# sow trout action!



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Big spring sows continue to show on main bay shorelines in UGB. First pic is a 21.5, 4.5lb fatty caught yesterday morning. Talk about a pig! Released her to drop all those eggs. Put in last night at 1am with my girlfriend and found great action on solid keepers to 21", feeding on glass minnows under the lights. Proly caught about 15 in 2.5hrs along with 1 nice slot red. Had a buddy go out to same area this morn and he caught a real nice 26.5, 6.5lb and 5 more in the 20-25" range. The real trophy quality fish continue to elude me, although i had 1 break me off monday that probably would have qualified. oh well, gotta keep grinding. By the way, we just constructed 6-35' enclosed units here at Boat City. Price is $149 per month. If anyone is interested, call or pm me.


----------

